# Oh great, fin rot..grr



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Well when I got my new betta I took the veil tail that was on the other side of the tank with the crowntail and put him in the tank that had just 1 betta in it (I divided it of course) but now I've noticed that the betta that was in there on his own has fin rot which means now the betta I moved in there is infected as well. So should I start treating with aquarium salt or what?:help:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Finrot is not a disease. Just a symptom of poor water quality. Change the water more often and if you want, add some melafix to sooth his wounds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Is the tank filtered? You can buy filters for small tanks...like a 1-5g tank. If its not filtered, I'd do every other day water changes of 50%.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

No its not filtered as even the smallest filter they had (whisper micro filter) which came with the 2.5g mini bow was to strong on its lowest setting as it blew the fish around when it went near it. I usually only do 100% water changes around every week or so.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> No its not filtered as even the smallest filter they had (whisper micro filter) which came with the 2.5g mini bow was to strong on its lowest setting as it blew the fish around when it went near it. I usually only do 100% water changes around every week or so.


you should do at least 2 water changes a week on a small tank, just take your gravel vac an empty at least 605 of the water.

have you thought of underground filtration, or sponge filters? (theres eom tiny sponge filters out there)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Well in the whole time I've had bettas I've only done 100% water changes about once a week or so. 

UGF's don't do anything except bring the poop under the plates, I haven't thought of getting a sponge filter but once I get some money I may get some.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a box filter in a couple of my 2.5g (not divided tho - those things are bulky). Some have sponges and I have one little filter that is a Whisper 3i. Its a little air driven filter Whisper 3i Since its air driven you can adjust it just with a valve. So there are options out there for filtration in smaller tanks without the heavy output flow if you do want to go that way. If you don't have a filter and you have 2 bettas in a 2.5g... I agree with Kristin about upping the waterchanges.


----------

